# Plastic garbage can lid for lid of Thein separator?



## mikeintexas

I bought a Rubbermaid "Brute" 30-gallon plastic trash can to use as a collection bucket for my Thein separator. I have the HF DC unit for vacuum, and I'll be using 4" DC fittings and 4" clear hose.

Originally I was going to follow the plans and cut a round lid for the can, with a lip routered on the bottom to fit inside and seal the can. But the plastic lid that comes with the can actually snaps on pretty tight. It doesn't just sit on top of the can; it snaps into place. It's not airtight but I'm thinking once the suction starts, the lid will "clamp down" and become airtight. I would still make the 270-degree open baffle underneath, suspended with threaded rod, etc. The lid/inner baffle assembly would be sturdier made with two pieces of wood, true, but I'm thinking with a little bracing on the rods it'll be good enough.

I'm sure someone has tried this already. What were your experiences? Other thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## dbhost

I suspect you are going to suck that can inside out with the DC, you really ought to have a more rigid container than those rubbermaid cans... At the very least, I would say go with a fiber barrel if you can find one cheap...


----------



## mikeintexas

Really? I thought about that but figured this is a pretty sturdy can. It's not a typical, floppy, thin-wall plastic trash bin. It's one of these.










Now you've got me worried. The DC fittings I bought online. Once they are glued in place they're not coming out. I need to relook this just to be sure the can will be strong enough. Can, most probably. The lid? Possibly not. Maybe this collection can with the recommended wooden, dadoed lid?


----------



## cocheseuga

If you can indent the plastic with your hand, the DC will do it as well.


----------



## dbhost

Save that can for a keg chiller. Yes they are sturdy, but they are also flexible... The suction from the DC will suck the sides in...


----------



## mikeintexas

Crud. What to use then? I"ve got 4" fittings, so they won't fit on a 5 gallon bucket. Metal trash can, I guess, right?










Takes up more room than I'd like, but the benefits outweigh the inconvenience, as we all know.


----------



## mkel2000

mikeintexas said:


> Metal trash can, I guess, right?


I have the same setup - HF DC, 4 inch fittings and hoses. I've used a metal trash can for the last three years and it works perfectly with the Thein baffle.

Mark


----------



## woodnthings

*Those are "brute'*

They are very rigid, especially the lids. Squirrel proof too, the little bugger gave up before he got inside. Personally I like the plastic...what ever they use.... is not thin or flexible, over the metal cans.  bill


----------



## dbhost

I have a "Brute" can. They aren't THAT rigid... At least the ones I have seen. The HF DC would suck it to where it wouldn't be usable quickly...

A metal trash can CAN work, just make sure you have an intake open, not blocked. They have been sucked into collapse too... FWIW. I have the 20 gallon version of the pictured can set up with my shop vac / thien rig and I haven't been able to hurt it in 4 years...

Have you thought about just doing the Thien baffle in your inlet ring? I know it doesn't suit well for easy dumping and stuff hitting the impeller can scare the shorts off of you... But it is space efficient, and no need for a separate container...


----------



## mikeintexas

Thanks, guys. I'm returning the plastic can today and getting a metal one. I would hate to go through the trouble of building the separator, not to mention permanently gluing the fittings into the lid, only to discover that it's not usable. I was hoping Home Depot would have the smaller metal cans but they only have the big ones.

Amazon's got a 20-gallon metal can for $30, shipped. I may get that. It'll take a week to get here but I won't be making sawdust until then anyway.


----------



## dbhost

I got my 20 gallon can at Ace Hardware. I know they are a mish mash of franchisees, but you might have pretty good luck with them...


----------



## mikeintexas

Thanks, dbhost. I check Ace online (don't know where there's one near me) and all they had was a 6-pack of the 20-gallon cans. It might be interesting to chain together 6 Thein's just to see what happens, but I don't have the room or money. LOL! I ordered it from Amazon for $30 shipped. I'll just have to wait. Seems to be the way things are going for me, lately. Waiting.


----------



## dbhost

Before you order that, google "Fiber Drum San Antonio Texas"... There are TONS of used fiber drums out there to build your separator from... I found http://www.davethebarrelman.net/products.html in San Antonio, he might have what you need. I know a Fiber Drum or a plastic drum would be a LOT easier to work with, and less likely to crush than a trash can.


----------



## rrbrown

I used a 30 gallon metal can but switched to a 55 gallon plastic drum. You could get a smaller 30 gallon drum for about that same $30.


----------



## mikeintexas

Gee, I didn't even think of using a fiber barrel. What a great idea! Stronger than a metal trash can too. Thanks for the idea/link, dbhost, but it's too late. My 30-gal metal can is actually on the FEDEX truck for delivery today. I might even get the separator built tonight.


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> I used a 30 gallon metal can but switched to a 55 gallon plastic drum. You could get a smaller 30 gallon drum for about that same $30.


Where'd you get that?

Lol, they do work well and the rubber gasket on the under side of the lid is great too! It seals itself under any negative pressure. 

I have the 30 gallon and honestly even with the lost room for my separator its all the weight and size I care to deal with when emptying (and I'm a robust 6'4") there are days when I empty it 2-3 times and even the 30 gal gets old.

Btw paper drums are cheaper, I went with HDPE plastic though cause I figure it will last forever...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mikeintexas

I'll need to build an extension sled with wheels for the barrel and attach it to the HF DC base so it all moves as one unit. Collectively the two pieces will take up a lot of room, but it is what it is and I bought the HF DC with the future in mind. Currently, space is at a premium in my garage and since we're moving in the next year I can't put in permanent DC piping. Well, I could, but then I'd have to tear it all out a year from now...waste of time.

I'm pretty sure that the 30-gallon can will be more than large enough for my modest needs. I almost bought the 50 gallon metal can but it was just too big and would probably weigh 200 pounds when full of sawdust.


----------



## Lesrace82

I use a cheap plastic garbage can for my top hat equipped separator. see a little deflection in the sides but nothing too major, it shows more deflection when my blast gate is open that runs the 2.5" line going to my bandsaw. If all the blast gates are closed it will suck it in until the top looses suction with the barrel. Im fine with it the way it works.


----------



## robert421960

is that one of those heavy duty cans?
i like how that setup looks.
have you run dust thru it to see how well it works?


----------



## Lesrace82

It is just one of the cheap plastic garbage cans from one of the box stores.

I haven't put a new bag on the DC since I built this, so there is residue in there from before I had the separator. With that said I don't notice any extra material adding up in the bag, but there could be fine dust getting through that I just don't notice. 

I did dump the bags contents on the floor and sucked it all up when it was built. That included the dust from the router table making the separator out of particle board, some small chunks of wood, and some heavier chips from my jointer that all separated out really well.

This is the design i loosely followed.
http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=429.0


----------



## woodnthings

*nice setup, creative!*

Suggestion: If you aren't using the other 4" port that's capped off on the "Y" on the blower, consider running a 6" hose from the to the top of the separator to improve air flow even more.
I can't say for certain what if any improvement it will make, it's just common sense, maybe even scientific, to maintain as large of an intake hose as possible for as long as possible.  bill


----------



## robert421960

i bought 2 55 gal drums today for 10 bucks a piece.one will be for storing fish food for the summer and the other is for the dc.


----------

